# MK4 R32 - Airlift Performance - Bad handling and vague steering? Input appreciated



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

After a nightmare install (long story), finally up and running with my bag setup. Problem is, the car corners like **** (oversteer, bump steer, vague, low grip) and the steering is super vague, almost scary at freeway speeds. Also notice the car sways a bit at speed, meaning I have to ever so slightly tilt the wheel left then right repeatedly on the freeway. 

The car in question is a MK4 R32

Setup is:

Autopilot V2
Airlift Performance Fronts
Front sway bar intact with Dorbritz brackets welded to strut body
Airlift double bellow rears
Bilstein shocks
Neuspeed 25mm RSB
Gruvenparts adjustable upper and lower rear control arms. 

PSI is

47 Front
49 Rear

Alignment specs:

I had the alignment setup within stock specs, to track straight and reduce tire wear, which I'll be changing next time I bring the car in (more camber in front)
Fronts are around -.5
Rears are around -1.2
0 toe all around 
Caster is around +9

Any thoughts? Really hoping I can get this setup dialed so I can still thrash some corners and onramps with confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

*MK4 R32 - Airlift Performance - Bad handling and vague steering? Input apprec...*

You need a little toe in so your car tracks better. With 0 toe when your car corners the toe with be toe out if not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

What's your psi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> What's your psi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah forgot that. 

Front 47
Rear 49


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

Your going to want much higher psi if your going to be taking Corning at high speed. The psi your running now is more for cuzing for a comfortable ride not racing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> Your going to want much higher psi if your going to be taking Corning at high speed. The psi your running now is more for cuzing for a comfortable ride not racing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. It crossed my mind, but still doesn't solve the vague steering and wavering back and forth?


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes it does. Your combination of toe and low psi will do that. Just imagine stock springs being super soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> Yes it does. Your combination of toe and low psi will do that. Just imagine stock springs being super soft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The suspension rides pretty stiff. The fronts definitely don't feel anything close to soft


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

Trust me fix your toe. I've been feeling out my car same as you. Bags are different than springs you need more psi. They act different than springs at high speed. They will still feel smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

What damping setting are you using on the shocks and struts? I agree, you need some toe.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What damping setting are you using on the shocks and struts? I agree, you need some toe.


How much toe do you guys recommend? The car felt on rails with the stock suspension.

The fronts I have messed with from 0 to 30. Right now I'm on 15 clicks. Rears don't have any adjustability. RSB is on stiffest setting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

2000bora2.0 said:


> How much toe do you guys recommend? The car felt on rails with the stock suspension.
> 
> The fronts I have messed with from 0 to 30. Right now I'm on 15 clicks. Rears don't have any adjustability. RSB is on stiffest setting.


Toe is really hard to determine without actually seeing the vehicle, because there are too many variables. Tire size, offset, how low you are planning to drive etc..

Did you change the length of the struts at all?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Toe is really hard to determine without actually seeing the vehicle, because there are too many variables. Tire size, offset, how low you are planning to drive etc..
> 
> Did you change the length of the struts at all?


Ok. I'll do more alignment research. I'm running the stock Aristos in the stock tire size, with height being fender right at the tire in the front and back. Maybe I can make this my low cruise setting, and set it up higher for regular driving duty if that would make a good difference. I love the way it looks, but would prefer a bit more driveability over looks if that's the case.

I spun down the front struts about 1/2" as suggested, which changed the ride dramatically for the better. Wondered if I was bottoming out the struts under hard cornering?


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

By lowering the struts 1/2" you brought your toe in. Told you so! Just make sure your tires clear your fenders. And watch your oil pan height. I have a raised engine in my 1.8t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> By lowering the struts 1/2" you brought your toe in. Told you so! Just make sure your tires clear your fenders. And watch your oil pan height. I have a raised engine in my 1.8t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my alignment after I spun the strut down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

So what's your toe now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> So what's your toe now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


0 all around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

I still think a little toe in will be good for cornering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

What psi now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

anthonylynn said:


> What psi now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still the same as this morning. Cars sitting in the garage for two weeks until I get home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Any other ideas?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you running idf front control arms?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

soulrack said:


> Are you running idf front control arms?


No. Stock.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

They drastically improve handling on low cars, especially those on air.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

soulrack said:


> They drastically improve handling on low cars, especially those on air.


Interesting. Why is that exactly?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

So got an alignment today. Also found out one of my tie rod ends were shot. Replaced that and along with the alignment, the car feels completely different. So much better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

soulrack said:


> They drastically improve handling on low cars, especially those on air.


This applies to Non-R32s only as far as I can tell. The R32 already comes with the superior LCA design and better bushings right from Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

2000bora2.0 said:


> So got an alignment today. Also found out one of my tie rod ends were shot. Replaced that and along with the alignment, the car feels completely different. So much better


Glad to hear that!


----------



## brend4nn (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi sorry for the late reply lol. 
My mk4 r32 is suffering some similar symptoms. At lower speeds through corners it feels fine but on the motorway at high speeds it feels very wallowy and feels like I'm on ice. I have h&r front arb and neuspeed rear. Adjustable rear tie arms. Airlift v/ performance struts with Bilstein b8 rear dampers. Any ideas guys?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

brend4nn said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply lol.
> My mk4 r32 is suffering some similar symptoms. At lower speeds through corners it feels fine but on the motorway at high speeds it feels very wallowy and feels like I'm on ice. I have h&r front arb and neuspeed rear. Adjustable rear tie arms. Airlift v/ performance struts with Bilstein b8 rear dampers. Any ideas guys?


Did you get this figured out? Sounds like tie rod ends


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

soulrack said:


> They drastically improve handling on low cars, especially those on air.


Interested if you're still running these? I've been running them for a few months, and I hate them.


----------

